# Vacation - Automated Tank



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'm planning on leaving this coming summer for at least 2 weeks.

I know water changes are unavoidable, so I'll probably get a friend to come to do that. Would once every 2 weeks be okay at worst?

Also, do you trust automatic feeders? I was thinking of getting 2 Eheim Automatic feeders, anyone have experience with them or suggest other ones?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

What's the water volume in the tanks, and SW or FW? If they're a decent size, then a water change shortly prior to leaving would very probably suffice for a 2 week period.

I use the Eheim battery powered feeders and they're pretty decent and reliable - so long as you don't waste your time with (inconsistently sized) flake food (it either doses too many smaller flakes, or not enough when a larger flake jams the opening). Use pellets instead (I use NLS in mine). Programming them is a breeze, the double AA batteries last forever (OK - at least 9-12mos), and no 'clogging of food' in my experience to date (I have 3 of them).

Oh, and make sure your opening through the coverglass/top of the tank for the feeder to deposit through is a cm or so wider than the width of the feeder itself - else you'll return to a decent sized pile of food that didn't make it through the opening to your waiting fish.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

FW, I'd never leave my tank alone if it was SW... ... haha

Yeah, I'm considering getting another or larger canister filter for the tank, it's a 60 gallon. My fish seem to prefer flake food, but I can see it getting stuck. Hmm..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> FW, I'd never leave my tank alone if it was SW... ... haha
> 
> Yeah, I'm considering getting another or larger canister filter for the tank, it's a 60 gallon. My fish seem to prefer flake food, but I can see it getting stuck. Hmm..


I went to Europe for 9 days this summer, and my fishes were fine. Two weeks should not be a problem either.

I prepared by feeding them well for a full week before hand, and then do a large water change (40%) before leaving. My tanks were all fine, even the saltwater tank (though I don't keep corals).


----------

